# ever notice...



## countrygirl (Jun 30, 2010)

that blackberries look like tiny little red grape bunches, lol...
picking the ripest every day...up to 3 lb...anyone have any specific tricks/tips/advice on blackberry wine?...i will be starting a batch in the near future.


----------



## Tom (Jun 30, 2010)

1st get 36-40#'s then ck back....


----------



## countrygirl (Jun 30, 2010)

oh, my, i don't plan on that big of a batch, lol! 
(ticks and chiggers and skeeters, oh my)


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Jul 2, 2010)

if they are a smaller and stronger flavored variety/growth, then you'll need about 4 lbs per gallon and 6 if they are less flavorful (usually larger types/growths are less flavorful). 

you can't go wrong with more fruit and less water, unless it's something like chokeberry, elderberry or similar stronger flavored fruits.


----------



## countrygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

there seem to be two varieties...some become quite bulbous...another set almost look like raspberries until the moment they ripen. how many pounds for a 5 gallon bucket/batch?


----------



## HammerOne (Jul 8, 2010)

I used 16 pounds for a 4 gal batch and instead of water I used store bought grape juice. I havn't tasted it it's still in the primary


----------



## countrygirl (Jul 8, 2010)

keep us posted on how things go...i'm sure it will be a couple of months before i start my blackberry. gotta get the lambrusco kit bottled first


----------



## countrygirl (Jul 28, 2010)

wonder how hammer one's blackberry is going?
can u believe i am still picking a couple of handfuls each day? found a new little hole of 'em today after son bush-hogged some areas around the farm.


----------



## J-Gee (Jul 29, 2010)

Midwest vinter,,,,,,,,,,do chokeberries have a dimple and about 5 little bumps or ridges on the bottom? I started another thread asking about nero arconia and they look very similiar to a chokeberry picture that was submitted in the thread.I just couldn't see the bottom of the berry well enough to know for sure if they were one and the same.I do believe they are at least in the same family......and countrygirl...thank you for the bump.


----------

